# Prozedureinsprungpunkt nicht gefunden



## WillyJulius (20. März 2004)

Hallo,
Wenn ich Outlook 2002 starte kommt immer die Fehlermeldung; Der Prozedureinsprungpunkt "GetIUMS" wurde in der DLL "MSDART.DLL" nicht gefunden, wenn Ich die Fehlermeldung mehrmals schließe startet Outlook.
Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows XP Professionel.
Wer kann mir helfen?
mfg
Willy


----------

